# Glow jigs



## kraftmatic (Jan 31, 2016)

Trying to find some glow jigs someone posted on here just can't find them. Think it started with a B


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Bartness?


----------



## kraftmatic (Jan 31, 2016)

I think that was it


----------



## kraftmatic (Jan 31, 2016)

They any good.


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

kraftmatic said:


> Trying to find some glow jigs someone posted on here just can't find them. Think it started with a B


The best "glow" jigs money can buy is FICIOUS JIGS. Do a search and buy them, my go to jig for all fish!


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Branter are ok.
I perfer 3 northern.


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

They are ok, I second the ficious jigs


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Harry makes a glow MONSTER line of jigs.


*http://www.ficiousjigs.com/*


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> Harry makes a glow MONSTER line of jigs.
> 
> 
> *http://www.ficiousjigs.com/*


Do you have to buy these online or do they have a store in Almont?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

rz6x59 said:


> Do you have to buy these online or do they have a store in Almont?


On line but Ficious has a very fast turn around time.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

rz6x59 said:


> Do you have to buy these online or do they have a store in Almont?


You can also get some of his offerings at Anglers Point.


----------



## kraftmatic (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## kraftmatic (Jan 31, 2016)

What are some go to colors you guys use


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

My best advise would be to buy a variety of color/pattern never know what works from day to day


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

kraftmatic said:


> What are some go to colors you guys use


Look below at the Newbie-jig thread. Joe Archer breaks down the Ficious jig quite well with pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

If you don't have a half dozen Moon Glows in your box then it's not complete. They have been around forever and they catch fish. Lots of patterns to choose from too. Chartreuse gold glitter back with red dot on glow front is always on one of my poles. They shine in the shallow water bite!! This might be the last ice making week of our winter MS!! Go enjoy it. Shrubby


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I use a rechargeable camera flash with glow jigs year round. Hit them with the strobe and they glow like crazy. I'll bet you can still buy a cheap one for under $15.00!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Rapala Charge N Glow works pretty good too Sixx. 
I had momentary switched LEDs on my 798 but my son has that and my 688DI hasn't been done up like that and the ice hasn't exactly made me click my heels 3 times...


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

3 Northern Jigs have the best glue I've used. Also the best paint schemes and a Michigan company. Check em out www.3northernjigs.com Clyde Morgan is a really good dude and makes some high quality jigs


----------

